# Übernachtungsmöglichkeit Nähe Ulmen und Laacher See



## Martin M (3. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane mit vier Kumpels eine Tour durch die Eifel, von Gerolstein bis Bonn. 
Das soll über drei Tage einigermaßen gleichmäßig verteilt werden, die erste Etappe soll etwa zwischen Gillenfeld (Pulvermaar) und Ulmen (Ulmener Maar) beendet werden, die zweite ungefähr beim Laacher See.
Abgesehen davon, dass es vor allem im ersten Bereich nicht sehr viele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zu geben scheint, ist es ja nicht so einfach, eine für die speziellen Bedürfnissen von Bikern geeignete Unterkunft zu finden. Die typische Pensionswirtin fällt ja in Ohnmacht, wenn eine Horde verdreckter alter Männer auftaucht, zwischen den Gartenzwergen ihre Bikes reinigt und anschließend versucht die nassen Klamotten im Zimmer zu trocknen. 
Deshalb wäre uns eine Unterkunft sympatisch, wo derartige Bedürfnisse mit Verständnis aufgenommen werden, eine Waschmöglichkeit für die Räder und Waschmaschine/Trockner nutzbar wären (Im Idealfall).

Hat da jemand Tipps? Würde mich drüber freuen!


----------



## Martin M (3. März 2007)

Danke für den Tipp!
Wir hatten zwar vor, den Laacher See links herum zu umfahren, aber rechts herum ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Wir kommen dann vielleicht auf dein Angebot zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (4. März 2007)

Hallo,

da bietet sich für Euch ja der Vulkanwanderweg an. Den fahren wir auch ab und zu. Von Gerolstein nach Ulmen, ist aber nicht weit! Das lohnt sich an einem Tag aber nicht  
Unterkunft am Laacher See, da bietet sich Mendig an. In der Nähe des Sees, gibt es eine Jugendherberge. Nennnt sich Naturfreundehaus. In Mendig selbst,
gibt es etliches. Für nach der Tour, Brauhaus, Vulkanmuseum, Freibad....

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Martin M (4. März 2007)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da bietet sich für Euch ja der Vulkanwanderweg an. Den fahren wir auch ab und zu. Von Gerolstein nach Ulmen, ist aber nicht weit! Das lohnt sich an einem Tag aber nicht
> Unterkunft am Laacher See, da bietet sich Mendig an. In der Nähe des Sees, gibt es eine Jugendherberge. Nennnt sich Naturfreundehaus. In Mendig selbst,
> ...


Hi jörd,
genau, den Vulkanwanderweg wollen wir fahren. Allerdings nicht nur bis Ulmen, sondern bis zum Ende. Jedenfalls fast: auf dem Weg nach Bonn führt die letzte Strecke von Burgbrohl nach Andernach leider in die falsche Richtung. deshalb werden wir von Burgbrohl entweder nördlich fahren, oder Richtung rhein und dann den über den Rheinhöhenweg.

Über Nickenich könnte man ja die Wolfsschlucht einbauen. Kann man da überhaupt vernünftig fahren, oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen (Wanderer/Wegbeschaffenheit)?

Gruß Martin


----------



## gigabike_de (4. März 2007)

Hallo,

von Gerolstein nach Mayen, geht an einem Tag! Ist zwar hügelig, aber die dicksten Brocken gehen bergab. 
Man muß auch nicht jede Schleife des Wanderweges mitnehmen  
Station in Mayen, wäre auch nicht schlecht, da kann man auf jeden Fall etwas unternehmen. 
Fahrt Ihr mit GPS? Dann könnte man ja eine Strecke am PC planen!
Wie wollt Ihr denn am Rhein weiterfahren?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Martin M (4. März 2007)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von Gerolstein nach Mayen, geht an einem Tag! Ist zwar hügelig, aber die dicksten Brocken gehen bergab.
> Man muß auch nicht jede Schleife des Wanderweges mitnehmen
> ...


Ein Tag? Das sind nach meiner bisherigen Planung (ja, wir fahren mit GPS, Planung über Magic Maps) über 100 km. 
Wir sind ältere Herren, und auf der Fahrt soll auch der soziale Aspekt nicht zu kurz kommen. Soll heißen Ankunft am Etappenort nicht ZUUU spät, gemütliches Bierchen trinken, ...
Nach 70km würden wir in Ulmen sein, das entspricht so in etwa unseren Vorstellungen.

Wie wir am Rhein weiterfahren, ist noch nicht klar. Rheinhöhenweg (linksrhein.) kennen wir schon, vielleicht mal was anderes.


----------



## elvis4000 (6. März 2007)

Schau mal unter www.bauernhof-marx.de.

Sind auch offizielle Radstation. 
Dort kennt man die Bedürfnisse der Biker und genug Platz ist allemal vorhanden. Als Wanderreitstation ist man verdreckte Gäste, Waschorgien usw. gewohnt.


----------



## Redstar (8. März 2007)

Hallo,

in der Nähe von Gillenfeld gibt es in Steineberg eine Art Jugendherberge. Wie waren da mal mit einer Fußballmannschaft und hatten dort ein paar Tage in der Nähe trainiert. Etwas rustikal, aber kein Problem mit schmutziger Wäsche oder öhnlichem. Im Ort gibt es auch ne ganz nette Kneipe.
In der Nähe vom Laacher See ist das Naturfreundehaus ja schon erwähnt worden. Wer es feiner mag, geht in das Seehotel, ist vielleicht etwas zu fein (4 Sterne oder so). Aber in Mendig lässt sich bestimmt was finden. Aber Nickenich ist auch nicht wirklich weit vom Laacher See.
Ob Laacher See links rum oder rechts rum ist eigentlich egal, allerdings hat man den besten Ausblick hat man auf dem N-Weg in der Nickenich/Wassenach Richtung.

Gruß, Thomas


----------

